# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سوالات ازمون ها به صورت طبقه بندی شده؟؟؟

## alireza.mo79

دوستان کسی هست که بدونه چجور میشه سوالات ازمون های آزمایشی قلمچی و گزینه 2  رو به صورت طبقه بندی شده یعنی مثلا درس به درس و به صورت فصل به فصل گیر اورد؟
ممنون

----------


## maryam13

> دوستان کسی هست که بدونه چجور میشه سوالات ازمون های آزمایشی قلمچی و گزینه 2  رو به صورت طبقه بندی شده یعنی مثلا درس به درس و به صورت فصل به فصل گیر اورد؟
> ممنون


بانک تست منتا برات فرستادم

----------


## Shiva_n

منتا فقط آزمون نمیشه سوال دانلود کرد

----------


## maryam13

> منتا فقط آزمون نمیشه سوال دانلود کرد


 سایتش که اره نمیشه ولی من فایل پی دی افشو دارم کل سوالای قلم چی 94تا97رو بصورت طبقه بندی داره هم چنین کنکور های سراسری و گزینه 2و سنجش ولی سنجش و گزینه 2ولی سنجش رو فقط برا یه سال داره

----------


## SinaAhmadi

تست های طبقه بندی موضوعی (نظام قدیم) | گزینه دو

----------


## mnb1392

> من فایل پی دی افشو دارم کل سوالای قلم چی 94تا97رو بصورت طبقه بندی داره هم چنین کنکور های سراسری و گزینه 2و سنجش


از کجا ?
من دیروز اکانت زیست منتا خریدم
نتونستم دانلود کنم 
میشه برام بفرستین ?

----------


## maryam13

> از کجا ?
> من دیروز اکانت زیست منتا خریدم
> نتونستم دانلود کنم 
> میشه برام بفرستین ?


فرستادم

----------


## maryam13

من بجای منبع دوم ازشون استفاده میکنم

----------


## daniel19

> من بجای منبع دوم ازشون استفاده میکنم


واسه منم بفرستی ممنون میشم
واسه نظام جدید همچین چیزی نیست؟

----------


## maryam13

> واسه منم بفرستی ممنون میشم
> واسه نظام جدید همچین چیزی نیست؟


ولا فک نکنم چون نظام جدیدا اولین سالشونه

----------


## Shiva_n

میشه لطف کنید برای من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم

----------


## پتروس

لطفا التفات کنید و برای منم ارسال نمایید .سپاس

----------


## MehranWilson

> دوستان کسی هست که بدونه چجور میشه سوالات ازمون های آزمایشی قلمچی و گزینه 2  رو به صورت طبقه بندی شده یعنی مثلا درس به درس و به صورت فصل به فصل گیر اورد؟
> ممنون


سایت درسخونا یه سری بزن

----------


## alireza.mo79

> بانک تست منتا برات فرستادم


خیلی خوبه.
همه بچه ها نیازش دارن انگار.
منم از چند تا رتبه برترا پرسیدم گفتن سوالای ازمونا نکته های خوب و جدیدی دارن حتما باید کار بشن

----------


## mwmad

> بانک تست منتا برات فرستادم


اگه زحمتی نیست واس منم بفرستین 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## pourya78

> ولا فک نکنم چون نظام جدیدا اولین سالشونه


برامن هم بفرستین اگه هست...

----------


## Xoloniloofar

اگه زحمتی نیست واسه منم بفرستین مرسی

----------


## asie67

اقا منم میخوااااااااااااااااااااا  اام :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*منم میخوام*

----------


## hassan.g

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam13


بانک تست منتا برات فرستادم


سلام دروس عمومی یا اختصاصی؟_

----------


## legend one

اگه میشه برا منم ارسال کنین

----------


## legend one

> بانک تست منتا برات فرستادم


اگه میشه برا منم ارسال کنین

----------


## Mahdi_plus

واسه نظام جدید لرنتینو هست

----------


## Pooya_77

منتا رو میشه برای منم بفرستین؟؟؟

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## ayeh98

> بانک تست منتا برات فرستادم


سلام. لطف میکنید برای منم بفرستین🙏

----------


## ayeh98

دوستان‌ اگه کسی بانک تست منتا رو داره لطفا برام بفرسته. مرسی

----------


## tari2000

> بانک تست منتا برات فرستادم


میشه لطف کنین برای منم بفرستین؟

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> سایتش که اره نمیشه ولی من فایل پی دی افشو دارم کل سوالای قلم چی 94تا97رو بصورت طبقه بندی داره هم چنین کنکور های سراسری و گزینه 2و سنجش ولی سنجش و گزینه 2ولی سنجش رو فقط برا یه سال داره


همون ک 98 مگ حجمشه؟

----------


## maryam13

> همون ک 98 مگ حجمشه؟


اره برا 4سال کانون هم جدا دارم

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> اره برا 4سال کانون هم جدا دارم


من دو تا فایل دارم برا منتا...چکشون نکردم ببینم برا چه سالهایی هستن..این دومی که میگین چقدر حجمشه؟

----------


## maryam13

> من دو تا فایل دارم برا منتا...چکشون نکردم ببینم برا چه سالهایی هستن..این دومی که میگین چقدر حجمشه؟


4فایل نزدیک1گیگ

----------


## Hameeed

> 4فایل نزدیک1گیگ


ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنین و برای من هم بفرستین

----------


## MeGa-Mind

> 4فایل نزدیک1گیگ


عزیز میشه لطف کنی برای من هم این فایل رو بفرستی؟ اگه زحمتی نیست...ممنون میشم.

----------


## ehsan7777777

> 4فایل نزدیک1گیگ


سلام ... 
میشه محبت کنین و واسه بنده هم این این فایلا رو ارسال کنین ... 
راستی بنده یه فایل از منتا رو که حجمش خیلی کمتر ازاون یک گیگابایتی که شما گفتین بود ... اگه اشتباه نکنم 98 مگابایت بود  ... و کامل هم نبود  .... یعنی بعضی مباحث داخلش نبود ...
پیشاپیش ممنون از وقتی که میذارین ...

----------


## ehsan7777777

> 4فایل نزدیک1گیگ


سلام ... 
میشه محبت کنین و واسه بنده هم این این فایلا رو ارسال کنین ... 
راستی بنده یه فایل از منتا رو که حجمش خیلی کمتر ازاون یک گیگابایتی که شما گفتین بود ... اگه اشتباه نکنم 98 مگابایت بود  ... و کامل هم نبود  .... یعنی بعضی مباحث داخلش نبود ...

پ.ن : راستی یه فایل ندارین که داخلش سوالای دروس عمومی کنکورهای سراسری اخیر رو به صورت طبقه بندی شده ، داخلش آورده باشه ؟( اون فایل منتا فقط دروس اختصاصی بود به جز مطالب پیش2)
پیشاپیش ممنون از وقتی که میذارین ...

----------


## maryam13

دوستان اگه من انلاین نبودن به کاربرای دیگه که براشون فرستادم پیام بدید درضمن تو همین تاپیک هم  منتا رو گذاشتن

----------


## ehsan7777777

ممنون .. 

این فایلای کانونو که فرستادین ، به صورت طبقه بندی شده هستند ؟

بازم تشکر ... 

راستی سوالات عمومی سراسری رو به صورت فصل بندی  شده ندارین ؟

----------


## maryam13

> ممنون .. 
> 
> این فایلای کانونو که فرستادین ، به صورت طبقه بندی شده هستند ؟
> 
> بازم تشکر ... 
> 
> راستی سوالات عمومی سراسری رو به صورت فصل بندی  شده ندارین ؟


اره 
نه

----------


## zahra1735

سلام لطف میکنین برای منم بفرستین

----------


## tari2000

> همون ک 98 مگ حجمشه؟


برای من ارسال میکنین بی زحمت؟

----------


## V_buqs

خو چه کاریه همینجا بزارید همه بگیرن حالشو ببرن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## V_buqs

برا منم بفرستید هرکی که داره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## V_buqs

> تل بده بفرستم


 @V_buqs

----------


## donya77

میشه اگه هر کسی  که داره برای منم ارسال کنه...

----------


## ehsanshz

> سایتش که اره نمیشه ولی من فایل پی دی افشو دارم کل سوالای قلم چی 94تا97رو بصورت طبقه بندی داره هم چنین کنکور های سراسری و گزینه 2و سنجش ولی سنجش و گزینه 2ولی سنجش رو فقط برا یه سال داره


سلام.من کنکوری نظام قدیمم.خیلی لطف میکنید اگه برای منم ارسال کنید. یا اینکه بگید از کجا دانلود کنم

----------

